# Finally...First Muhle...



## Capt. Adriatic Sea

Hello all,

I'm so glad I can post my first few lines on this exquisite Forum, talking about my fascination with Muhle watches...

I first heard about Muhle 3-4 years ago on one of my many flights with Lufthansa planes, where they were selling Terrasport II Lufthansa edition in their Skyshop... What a watch, love at first sight! However it was just at that time that I bought my first Omega SMP co-axial (after many years of being jealous with 007) and investing more Euros in watches would seriously affect my marriage at a time:-x...

However, I started researching the brand when I was home and found out this amazing history around it and since I am professional merchant marine officer I fell in love with it even more.... 
SAR, Marinus GMT, Terrasport, Seabattalion GMT, New M29 Classic, OMG:roll:. Transparent casebacks, with those beautiful Muhle finish, splendid... 

Time was passing and yesterday I finally ordered Terrasport II from German AD. I can't wait to receive it! I must say Lufthansa edition is cheaper, but for reason, as there is no that beautiful wooden box, no red coloured dots and different strap... So I ordered brand new original version...

Although I actually need a GMT watch right now, and maybe more "toolish" one, I decided to start with Terrasport II as this watch deserves to be the first in what I hope will be rich Muhle collection in years to come... It was the one that attracted me to the brand in the first place...

My next one will be Marinus GMT on bracellet, however SAR would have advantage over it, but unfortunately no transparent case back on it, and the red/black version I don't like...


Only big remark from my side is that there is no any retailer or service station for the brand in Croatia, which is pitty, as I'm sure many would appreciate the brand same way as I do (many seamen here). 

Great watches, great story behind them, and maybe best value for money on the market!

And yes, I'm not jealous on James Bond any more, not at all...


Thanks Muhle!|>


----------



## CM HUNTER

Congratulations on the purchase of your first Muhle. Please post some pics when you can. I have always been drawn to Muhle, and they have been one of my favorite German brands for quite some time.


----------



## urtenmurtel

congrats, also looking forward to pictures and me also drawn to the Terrasport. Although it sounds like the seebatallion would fit your needs quite well...


----------



## Capt. Adriatic Sea

urtenmurtel said:


> congrats, also looking forward to pictures and me also drawn to the Terrasport. Although it sounds like the seebatallion would fit your needs quite well...


Haha, thanks, I will definitely post some photos as soon as I receive a watch. I'm leaving home for 3 months in about 15 days, I hope it will arrive before that...

Seabattalion is beautiful, but has a lot of similarities with my Omega SM, so for now I will skip that one...

Marinus GMT is No.1 on my wish list right now...


----------



## Mhutch

Congrats on your first Muhle! Sure hope it arrives before you leave. I just placed an order this morning for my first as well (S.A.R. Rescue Timer).


----------



## Capt. Adriatic Sea

Mhutch said:


> Congrats on your first Muhle! Sure hope it arrives before you leave. I just placed an order this morning for my first as well (S.A.R. Rescue Timer).


Congrats to you! SAR is an excellent watch and I hope I'll have it in my collection in the future.


----------



## rationaltime

Capt. Adriatic Sea said:


> Haha, thanks, I will definitely post some photos as soon as I receive a watch. I'm leaving home for 3 months in about 15 days, I hope it will arrive before that...
> 
> Seabattalion is beautiful, but has a lot of similarities with my Omega SM, so for now I will skip that one...
> 
> Marinus GMT is No.1 on my wish list right now...


I hope you receive your new watch before you sail, Captain.

Are you able to post photos of your ship, port, or loading/unloading?
Those would be interesting.

Do you carry a back up clock in case your nav receiver quits?
Mühle-Glashütte sells those.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Capt. Adriatic Sea

rationaltime said:


> I hope you receive your new watch before you sail, Captain.
> 
> Are you able to post photos of your ship, port, or loading/unloading?
> Those would be interesting.
> 
> Do you carry a back up clock in case your nav receiver quits?
> Mühle-Glashütte sells those.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime











My first command, 6 months ago. LNG carrier, 277 meters, 95000 gross tons. Made a voyage from Europe to China and back. Joining again in Alaska, 2-3 weeks from now.









Discharging gas in Kuwait. Spent 3 summers of hell there as CO.

I usually bring 2-3 watches with me o/b. They are my best friends there. When they are clicking it calms me down

I know Muhle is producing nautical equipment - that's why I love them|>.


----------



## DaveandStu

Great pics!! Congrats on your new muhle...I have a rasmus that is a solid keeper in my small collection...Lume and accuracy top notch....all the best Dave


----------



## Nokie

Excellent choice. 

You will really enjoy it, so wear it in good health.


----------



## Capt. Adriatic Sea

Today it arrived. Few pics as promised (I'm not an expert on that matter, sorry):

















...and a wrist shot:









First impression: almost as expected, now we will see for accuracy, which for me is most important feature of automatic watch. So far so good, but very early to tell (0 loss/gain, but only 9 hours measuring)

Leather band - excellent quality, fits perfectly. On 3rd hole, watch is slightly loose (as I like to wear), and on 4th hole it fits as Cinderella's shoe...

Case - brushed to perfection, would prefer slightly larger letters on the back case. See-through back is beautiful...

Crown - easy to handle, feeling little stiff however, but it's a matter of personal habit. I like it better then my Omega one, because I can see the threads and it's much easier to screw it...

Crystal and dial - beautiful simplicity. Numbers are almost surreal, they look alive to me. Very easy to tell time, day or night (lume is G R E A T).

It is the first time I have this type of simple pilot, almost dress watch (at least in my eyes), so I'm still getting used to it's light-weight and appearance, but I like it every minute more and more. I hope it serves me well for long time to come.

On it's accuracy and first few weeks it will depend my next Muhle purchase which will be SAR, Marinus GMT or Sea-battalion. For the moment Marinus GMT is leading the race... Honestly, I would like all 3, but...


----------



## Mhutch

Great pics Captain! The Muhle is stunning. I trust it will serve you well.


----------



## ikwong

Very simple yet beautiful watch! Enjoy it as I'm sure you will.


----------



## Kid_A

simple but very strong-looking. enjoy wonderful watch...



Capt. Adriatic Sea said:


> Today it arrived. Few pics as promised (I'm not an expert on that matter, sorry):
> 
> View attachment 1459100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1459101
> 
> 
> ...and a wrist shot:
> 
> View attachment 1459102
> 
> 
> First impression: almost as expected, now we will see for accuracy, which for me is most important feature of automatic watch. So far so good, but very early to tell (0 loss/gain, but only 9 hours measuring)
> 
> Leather band - excellent quality, fits perfectly. On 3rd hole, watch is slightly loose (as I like to wear), and on 4th hole it fits as Cinderella's shoe...
> 
> Case - brushed to perfection, would prefer slightly larger letters on the back case. See-through back is beautiful...
> 
> Crown - easy to handle, feeling little stiff however, but it's a matter of personal habit. I like it better then my Omega one, because I can see the threads and it's much easier to screw it...
> 
> Crystal and dial - beautiful simplicity. Numbers are almost surreal, they look alive to me. Very easy to tell time, day or night (lume is G R E A T).
> 
> It is the first time I have this type of simple pilot, almost dress watch (at least in my eyes), so I'm still getting used to it's light-weight and appearance, but I like it every minute more and more. I hope it serves me well for long time to come.
> 
> On it's accuracy and first few weeks it will depend my next Muhle purchase which will be SAR, Marinus GMT or Sea-battalion. For the moment Marinus GMT is leading the race... Honestly, I would like all 3, but...


----------



## rationaltime

I hope you are getting along well with your new watch.
It seems about time to head for blue water, Captain.
Post photos if you get a chance. _Bon voyage_.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## diverman

Just one word, beautiful


----------



## Capt. Adriatic Sea

rationaltime said:


> I hope you are getting along well with your new watch.
> It seems about time to head for blue water, Captain.
> Post photos if you get a chance. _Bon voyage_.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thanks for the good wishes. Yes I'm flying on Tuesday to Anchorage, Alaska. I plan to pick another new watch on my way there (not Muhle this time, Omega again...;-)), and I hope I'll make some nice and interesting pics in Alaska with both of them. And enjoy them for many years to come...

It took me few days to get used to Terrasport II, not a type of watch I was wearing before, but it's simply beautiful and I enjoy it more and more every day.

Regarding accuracy, +6,5 sec/day average (from +2 to +9) in 8 days of measuring, and best results I got when I rest it crystal down:think:... Anyway, quite good and I hope it will get even better in time. Today I'm testing the power reserve... What to say, I like testing stuff....


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Nice watch. I just tried that one on today with bracelet. Deciding between it an a Alexander Shorokhoff NP.

Enjoy the watch


----------



## watchmego3000

It's a beauty, and the pics aren't bad at all. 

You ought to post pictures of that boat in the "What do you drive" thread!

The Marinus GMT on bracelet is one beautiful beast. Good luck landing that one next!


----------



## Capt. Adriatic Sea

Three of my best friends o/b...










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomba

Congrats! Great watch


----------



## apf65

Beautiful watch, in both function and uncluttered appearance. Good luck with it.


----------



## DonQuixote

First.. but not last; I'm sure. Enjoy!


----------

